# Zen viewer iPad



## otto-prisme (19 Décembre 2011)

Salut, à tous les possesseurs d'iPad de la premiére heure, certain d'entre vous ont ils toujour 
la regrettée appli " zen viewer " ( absente de l'App store ) et y a t-il un moyen de la transférer  d'un iPad à un autre, soit par iTunes ou tout autres moyens ?
Désolé si ce n'est pas le bon endroit pour ma demande et pour les fautes.
Merci de vos réponses.


----------



## Gwen (19 Décembre 2011)

Non, aucune possibilité. Il fallait faire une sauvegarde. Chaque application téléchargée est liée au compte d'une personne. Tu ne peux donc bénéficier d'un transfert.


----------



## otto-prisme (19 Décembre 2011)

Merci pour ta réponse


----------

